# First HDR Post C&C Encouraged



## dcmoody23 (Oct 7, 2010)

Okay - This one was the only one I had time to do this morning... I'll try to post another or two when I get back from school.
It's more of a test shot because I've never done HDR before, but I just wanted a few tips from the experienced HDR users out there to help me improve.







Okay so obviously the wind made for some heavy, heavy CA -- the finished product is with it fixed, so geh... 
Obviously the HDR was done with photomatix -- I downloaded FDRTools too, and plan to use that later tonight to find which one I like better.
Let me know what you think!  Thanks a lot.

Ohh and I'm a B&W freak, so that's why - not because I exposed it wrong or got poor color or something..


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ah, and I apologize to the mac users who see this completely blown out. My mac shows the grass blown out and the highlights along the trees and sun spots.. I edited on my old gateway..  I can't do any editing on here though (school laptop, can't download any software) so anyone with a little extra time is certainly welcome to fix it if you'd like.

Thanks


----------



## ann (Oct 7, 2010)

on my monitor it looks a bit flat and would suggest a bit of tweaking with curves to increase the contrast.

frankly i am a black and white person and think this technique is terrific with black and white; similar to many techniques we use in the darkroom to expand the range of the film to fit the paper.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 7, 2010)

It's hard for me to tweak.. The contrast looks awesome on my monitor, but when I look at it on the mac it looks flat is exactly right... I'll try going back in, saving a few different copies with tweaked settings, and ordering a few small prints.. that way i should be able to determine how far off my computer screen really is ...
Thanks a lot for the feedback! much appreciated.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 7, 2010)

Okay.  Here are a couple of quick edits of the original... 
Let me know which looks the best!
1.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope those load for you guys.. Just made a flickr account and having a tough time figuring the embedding out.


----------



## Jay Hsiang Studio (Oct 7, 2010)

better after some tweaking. i like the first one. good first attempt! 

georgia from jay hsiang studio

Jay Hsiang Studio
Los Angeles Wedding Photography
Engagement Photography
Destination Wedding Photography


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks!

I didn't want to start a whole new post so I'll just add these three here.. I just finished these up .. The first two are the reason I'm doing this -- To get images where eveything gets exposed correctly.. The last one is a little something I'll put up because I knew people here love that kind of thing.. Let me know what you think!

4.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This wasn't ny good for HDR IMO... Oh well, you learn as you go.

5.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This one is pretty plain, but I really like it.. Simple.

6.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is for those of you who opened this up and were dissappointed 

Hope you enjoy!
C&C appreciated -- Don't worry about how harsh,because the most harsh stuff is my favorite to get..

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## ann (Oct 7, 2010)

what software are you using for normal editing?

you should be able to take the merge file to that software, and use curves to adjust the contrast.


also, you may want to think about getting the necessary products for calibration; just something to put in the back of your mind. as you become more serious and demanding about your images that is something to help keep your workflow consistent.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 7, 2010)

I currently don't have any software editing outside of Canon's stuff.. Aside from the HDR with photomatrix I've been doing all the PP I do is in canon's software, and that I rarely use...  I totally agree about the upgrading, but right now I have zero money and so what I have will have to do until the end of the year (or maybe Christmas)..  I've going to get a Mac as soon as I finish high school though, and plan to get photoshop then.  Maybe I'll need to make the early move, as in talk my parents into an early gift for graduation (unlikely) .. Or if I REALLY should I have over 10K in stocks I could pull from, but I don't want to touch that money until college.. 

I've just figured that through out my senior year I can improve my quality of work with what I have, and then when I get better I can begin upgrading and selling my work.  Right now I'm not selling anything; granted I'm not advertising, but I don't feel ready to sell my services.. I feel like if I begin to sell my stuff now, I'll establish myself as mediocre and have to have low prices.. I don't know, maybe I'm simply over thinking it.. I know everyone has to start somewhere, but I just can't find my starting point at this time.
I hope that mess didn't confuse you or make no sense


----------



## stev (Oct 7, 2010)

I like 5 & 6


----------



## ann (Oct 7, 2010)

there are some free software programs available that may give you more options.
I am not familar with DPP as i am a nikon user, so i can't comment about where to look for a tool that would help.

you might check out photoscape that will allow more adjustments and works with PC's which i believe you have now.

there is also GIMP, which is very popluar and free, altho, the interface is not easy. But these days there are a few books available to help identifiy the tools, etc and how they work.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 8, 2010)

Well I had thought that I had downloaded GIMP before, and thought it was complete garbage, but it was actually something else, hah.  So I just downloaded Gimp, and plan to use it for my next edit --  The buttons are certainly intimidating.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 8, 2010)

I just checked Adobe's website, and I would be able to get both Photoshop CS5 extended and Lightroom 3 for a combined price of $289 ($200 for extended photoshop cs5 and $89 for lightroom 3 ) is that something I should jump on, or should I just wait to get the software until I upgrade laptop??


----------

